# backtick i gnome-terminal

## Lussarn

Har problem med backtick i gnometerminalen, nån som vet vad man kan göra åt det? 

T.ex "é" fungerar inte heller. I andra program t.ex xterm funkar det fint.

Har provat olika fonter utan resultat. Svenska tecken fungerar fint.

----------

## xnij

Jag har oxså ett liknande problem. Märkte att det inte gick att få fram Alt Gr tecknen och nu när jag provade får jag inte heller fram backtick tecken.

Det kanske är nåt knas i den senaste versionen... ska ta och installera en tidigare version.

----------

## Lussarn

Kom du fram till något skoj? Har fortfarande problem.

----------

## xnij

funkar fortfarnde inte....  :Sad: 

----------

